# Dogs and thundershirts?



## Kithy (Nov 21, 2012)

Anyone else ever try these things for your anxious dog?

I found mine and stuck it on my younger pom and saw a huge change. Though I'm not sure I like it. He spends more time laying in his kennel, kinda like it depresses him. It does keep him from barking a lot though or snipping at my son. But he seems like a whole different dog and I don't know if I like it :<


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14 (Oct 22, 2013)

My bf has a Shellie who is afraid of thunder. He used to bark and run around and tackle/trample his owners so they would have to carry him around and pet him like a monkey. The thunder shirt worked but he still demands cuddles


----------



## Kithy (Nov 21, 2012)

Awww, poor baby!!

My dog is just high anxiety anyway. The other pom I have grew up with my son so he's kinda just whatever around him. But the people we got the younger one from didn't have kids so he's trying to adjust as best he can but gets nervous easily. It definitely helps him feel secure but he just seems so reserved when it's on... it makes me sad.


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14 (Oct 22, 2013)

Maybe you can try just getting him a doggy sweater, something not so tight


----------



## Kithy (Nov 21, 2012)

I'll give it a try ^^ He looks good in pink xD


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14 (Oct 22, 2013)

So sassy
But maybe it's just too heavy or tight. My aunt has a miniature promeranian (aka a flouffball) and it has to wear a coat. Take the coat off and you see her fur is supposed to be white but she runs around so much her paws and face are cream/beige


----------



## Sathori (Jul 7, 2013)

I wouldn't say that it "depresses" him. He probably recognizes the kennel as a safe, resting place and chose to go there because the thundershirt would have been causing him to relax a bit more.

The thundershirts apply gentle pressure on certain pressure points on the dog's body, and it causes the dog to feel secure and more relaxed. I know I have customers telling me their tiny, little dogs won't stop shaking without their thundershirt, and I have used it on my dog when travelling in the car. It makes her not want to claw her way under the seats.
I was talking to a groomer about it, and she knows how to use the T-Touch on dogs, and she says the thundershirt has a very similar effect. It just helps relax the brain, and allow the dog to assess situations better than just reacting in fear.

So I wouldn't be concerned about him laying in the kennel - dogs tend to sleep most of the day anyways when they are feeling relaxed and secure, and the kennel is likely where he feels safest. If he's nipping at your son, he's likely insecure around him (children tend to be unpredictable in their actions, and it tends to freak small dogs out), so the kennel is probably a place he knows that he won't be bothered, and he went there with the shirt on because he was feeling a bit more relaxed and wanted a quiet place to relax.


----------



## Kithy (Nov 21, 2012)

Sathori said:


> I wouldn't say that it "depresses" him. He probably recognizes the kennel as a safe, resting place and chose to go there because the thundershirt would have been causing him to relax a bit more.
> 
> The thundershirts apply gentle pressure on certain pressure points on the dog's body, and it causes the dog to feel secure and more relaxed. I know I have customers telling me their tiny, little dogs won't stop shaking without their thundershirt, and I have used it on my dog when travelling in the car. It makes her not want to claw her way under the seats.
> I was talking to a groomer about it, and she knows how to use the T-Touch on dogs, and she says the thundershirt has a very similar effect. It just helps relax the brain, and allow the dog to assess situations better than just reacting in fear.
> ...


He's warmed up to having it on a bit more now. It's had such a drastic impact on how little I have to be angry with him I don't like taking it off. 

He has a lot of issues unfortunately but we can work around them. My son is an incredibly rambunctious four year old that cant ever stop moving so I know it makes the dog very nervous. I don't think Meeko was ever around children before we got him last year. Most of the dogs issues are things I need to work with my kid about, not so much the dog.

Does anyone have any idea why he growls/bites when someone accidently touches him at night? He likes to sleep right by me in bed but sometimes my husband will try to wrap his arm around me and he bumps the dog's leg or something and the dog just FREAKS out, bites aren't uncommon. It's really frustrating. This happens even with the shirt on.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Have you considered speaking to a professional trainer or behaviourist? 

I just worry because you mention bites not being uncommon and this dog snipping at your son. It might be worth it to bring in someone with the experience to work out a plan of action with you. These sorts of issues can escalate and sometimes they aren't issues the average pet owner can work out on their own. 

Sometimes medication may also be needed if your dog is particularly anxious/fearful just to take the edge off and allow you to reshape their behaviours.


----------



## taquitos (Jun 27, 2013)

Hey I have a pom named Meeko too! :lol:

Thundershirts help calm dogs. I don't think it is making him depressed 

Some dogs don't like being woken up, much like people who are grumpy when they are woken up. I would suggest training him to sleep in his crate.

How long have you had him? It might also just be that he isn't used to being moved, etc.


----------



## Kithy (Nov 21, 2012)

We have considered it but I'm not sure how he'd do in a training session that wasn't him alone. We took Nanaki to puppy classes two years ago when he was just losing his fur and he did well. We brought Meeko into a Petco once and there were three VERY large dogs on the other end of the store and he flipped and just barked. Nanaki on the other hand usually takes a very submissive stance around other dogs, even smaller ones. Neither pay any attention to the cats we have though, Meeko is actually scared of most of them.

We got Meeko last year on Mothers day.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

I do think there are trainers/behaviourists out there that work one-on-one with dogs, as I imagine this would have to be the case with dogs that are severely dog aggressive. 

If he has anxiety/fear issues I certainly would not be taking him to a class where these are likely to be made worse. 

Unfortunately, I can't recommend anyone as I am in Australia. However, owning a dog that can be a little uncertain of temperament and who I suspect could bite if anxious enough, I would suggest going with a trainer that uses positive reinforcement. 

Haha we have three German Shepherds and all of them are petrified of the cats. Cats are like chainsaws with fur.


----------



## Kithy (Nov 21, 2012)

I think I'll give Nanaki's trainer a call soon, I know she did one on one sessions. My husband feels that yelling and spanking an animal is a better way to "train" them but I feel that will only make the aggression and anxiety worse. I love positive reinforcement though :3

It's so funny to see dogs run away from the cats! The other night we had them in the living room and one of the cats touched Meeko and he barked and RAN to the other side of the room.

We just got some kittens (MiL couldn't resist) so trying to ease mine to the dog noise. When she's bigger we'll work on proper introductions but she is so tiiiiny.


----------



## taquitos (Jun 27, 2013)

Kithy said:


> I think I'll give Nanaki's trainer a call soon, I know she did one on one sessions. My husband feels that yelling and spanking an animal is a better way to "train" them but I feel that will only make the aggression and anxiety worse. I love positive reinforcement though :3
> 
> It's so funny to see dogs run away from the cats! The other night we had them in the living room and one of the cats touched Meeko and he barked and RAN to the other side of the room.
> 
> We just got some kittens (MiL couldn't resist) so trying to ease mine to the dog noise. When she's bigger we'll work on proper introductions but she is so tiiiiny.


Yes punishment based training will definitely increase anxiety and aggression. They work on the principle of suppressing unwanted behavior instead of modifying or replacing the unwanted behavior. Definitely no yelling or spanking!

I would definitely look into hiring a trainer who is certified via the Association of Pet Dog Trainers. Do *not* go with any trainer that will use dominance, choke chains, or e-collars. You could also look up Karen Pryor Academy certified trainers in your area as well.

My Meeko is a mill rescue, so he was fearful of a lot of things when I first adopted him. I use purely positive methods (mostly clicker training). I've had him about a year and a half now, and he's a much more confident dog!

If your dog is nervous around your child, I would probably start rewarding him for being in the presence of your child, but not push him to interact with him just yet. I would probably start off by dropping him yummy high reward treats (like cheese or cooked meat) when he is in the presence of your kid.

Also look up the Look At That game. It's a great way to modify behavior and create a positive association with something that is negative. I use this method for my fosters with fear based aggression/reactivity. It works very well


----------



## Kithy (Nov 21, 2012)

taquitos said:


> Yes punishment based training will definitely increase anxiety and aggression. They work on the principle of suppressing unwanted behavior instead of modifying or replacing the unwanted behavior. Definitely no yelling or spanking!
> 
> I would definitely look into hiring a trainer who is certified via the Association of Pet Dog Trainers. Do *not* go with any trainer that will use dominance, choke chains, or e-collars. You could also look up Karen Pryor Academy certified trainers in your area as well.
> 
> ...


Thanks very much, I will definitely give it a try!

Seems like it's much easier to train a dog than a child xD


----------



## taquitos (Jun 27, 2013)

Kithy said:


> Thanks very much, I will definitely give it a try!
> 
> Seems like it's much easier to train a dog than a child xD


Lol it for sure is!

Very hard for a child to control himself


----------



## Kithy (Nov 21, 2012)

Yeah he takes great pride in deliberately disobeying me. Oh, time outs are such fun.


----------



## Taylor9424 (May 4, 2014)

We use a thundershirt for our 3 year old pitbull who is a complete baby! She freaks out about thunder, rain, fireworks-- pretty much anything that makes a loud noise! I do notice that she calms slightly with her thundershirt, but she still needs constant attention. Not sure if it actually helps her or not :roll:


----------



## Islandgaliam (Jan 27, 2014)

After seeing this post, and since it is Mason's Birthday, we just ordered one in polo green..we will see how it does for him...and hopefully the trainer on the island here will have time for us in the next week or so too.


----------



## taquitos (Jun 27, 2013)

Yeah best results with the Thundershirt happen when you train WITH the shirt as well.

Please realize it is not a miracle cure!! You have to make the shirt a "positive" thing first, and then work on desensitizing along with using it as a tool for helping calm the dog down.


----------



## Islandgaliam (Jan 27, 2014)

taquitos said:


> Yeah best results with the Thundershirt happen when you train WITH the shirt as well.
> 
> Please realize it is not a miracle cure!! You have to make the shirt a "positive" thing first, and then work on desensitizing along with using it as a tool for helping calm the dog down.


I thought I found a miracle cure with Ceasars books...I just can't get my dog to read them...:roll:


----------



## Kithy (Nov 21, 2012)

Islandgaliam said:


> I thought I found a miracle cure with Ceasars books...I just can't get my dog to read them...:roll:


xD


----------



## Sathori (Jul 7, 2013)

taquitos said:


> Yeah best results with the Thundershirt happen when you train WITH the shirt as well.
> 
> Please realize it is not a miracle cure!! You have to make the shirt a "positive" thing first, and then work on desensitizing along with using it as a tool for helping calm the dog down.


+1 to taquitos.
The trick with these shirts and other training tools is remember that they are just helping you reach your ultimate goal - not a simple fix.

The Thunder Shirt did not make my dog love car rides, but it brought her down from full blown panic when a semi drove by, to light panting and some shaking. This is far more manageable and allows me to actually get through to her so I can correct and reward certain behaviour. 

When a dog is in panic mode, or really anxious, you cannot reason with them, so the Thunder Shirt, or natural calming treats (or sometimes the combination of the two) bring your dog's anxiety down a level or two so that you can use positive training to bring them down to the level you are looking for.


----------



## Kithy (Nov 21, 2012)

He's been doing a lot better. Treats are just the best bribery. I've had the shirt off of him for the last few days and he seems like he feels less anxious around my son. He and the other dog are doing... whatever they normally do. Chasing and playing but that's fine. It doesn't usually escalate these days.

It seems like Meeko is really over protective of me though. If Nanaki is biting my foot he immediately pushes himself between us and tries to snap at him. I'm not sure how to curb this though I try not to facilitate it too much. 

Overall they're pretty young dogs so I imagine they will chill out to a degree (as much as a pom can) eventually. The energy level I can manage but the anxiety had to be dealt with. I think I was just overly worried at first because he really did seem like he was pouting when I put it on him.

And to make sure everyone gets their cute fix for the day here is the pathetic doggie after I let him out of his kennel.


----------



## Islandgaliam (Jan 27, 2014)

Kithy said:


> He's been doing a lot better. Treats are just the best bribery. I've had the shirt off of him for the last few days and he seems like he feels less anxious around my son. He and the other dog are doing... whatever they normally do. Chasing and playing but that's fine. It doesn't usually escalate these days.
> 
> It seems like Meeko is really over protective of me though. If Nanaki is biting my foot he immediately pushes himself between us and tries to snap at him. I'm not sure how to curb this though I try not to facilitate it too much.
> 
> ...


What a cutie...love the color, and of course that face


----------



## Kithy (Nov 21, 2012)

Islandgaliam said:


> What a cutie...love the color, and of course that face


He's so pretty. I almost regret neutering him but I just don't know his parents and don't want to risk having puppies with genetic defects and things. I wanna keep him healthy for as long as I can, he's my little shadow.


----------



## taquitos (Jun 27, 2013)

Awww what a cutie!!!

And such a typical pom lol being protective of his mommy!

Best thing to do is remove access to you when he does that. My dog tries to be protective of me when other dogs approach me. He will jump on my lap and growl if I let him. The moment he does that, he loses the privilege of being on my lap or being anywhere near me lol. I'll then pet the other dog, etc. and reward Meeko after I have given the other dog attention.


----------



## Kithy (Nov 21, 2012)

He's something else lol I feel very safe with him because he can bite the check out of someone's hand like five times in a few seconds. 

I will have to try that though. Nanaki rarely comes to me for attention but when he does Meeko shoves him away.


----------

